# Musili?



## Loopy (Feb 20, 2005)

I feel almost bad posting this as my ibs has been much better, but I just wondered is musili a bad idea, can't tell if it's making me feel bad or if it's something else. You know what the constant guessing games are like! I always have it with soya milk by the way.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

May depend on the mix.Is it different from any other cereal you have tried?Some of them have dried fruits in them which could be a problem depending on the particular sugars in the fruits.And the type of grain could be a problem, but I would compare to other ingestions of similar grains.I don't know if it is like granola, but some of them can have a pretty high fat content which can be a bother for some people.K.


----------



## 16156 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Loopy*, interesting to read you IBS has become much better. Do you know why?I agree with Kath M. that sugar and fat may cause problems. They do to me at least. I'd like to add that raw grains also cause big problems to me.Even soy milk cause problems to me, whether it is for the high sugar content (4%) or something else.


----------

